# كورسات ادارة المشاريع وبريمفيرا 6 في الشرق الاوسط للفترة المقبلة



## ام نورا (27 مارس 2008)

​*الاخوة الاعضاء ارفع لحضراتكم اسعار وتوقيت الكورسات التعليمية لادارة المشاريع وللبريمفيرا 6 في الشرق الاوسط *
*بحسب النشرة التي وصلتني مؤخرا من وكلاء البرنامج في المنطقة اطرحها لمن يحتاجها *
مع كافة العناوين العائدة وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع ​
*Project Management and Primavera Courses in Middle East *
*PMI-REP Certified Program*​ 
In our continuous commitment for serving the professional project management community, we are pleased to invite you to attend our scheduled Project Management and Primavera Project Management training in the Middle East, CMCS is the only authorized organization in the Middle East to provide certified and professional Primavera Training (excluding Saudi Arabia and Egypt) and Primavera Pertmaster Training. Our training is offered by experienced and certified trainer using original training material and latest software versions. No one else in our region can legally offer you the same.​ 
*Bassam Samman, PMP, PSP, EVP, CRA*
CEO and Founder, CMCS ​ 





​ 
*Course 102 - Primavera 6.0 - Basic Course, 4 Days - 19.5PDUs*

Get started with the Project Management module through hands-on, basic training. Participants will gain a thorough background in the concepts of planning and scheduling. Scheduling techniques will be covered. This four-day course leads you through hands-on workshops that create and track an entire project to completion. All workshops and instruction use the three basic elements of project management: schedule, resource and costs.


read more about the Course...​


*Attending Fee: US$1695*​


*Where: Abu Dhabi - UAE *
*When: April 14-17, 2008, 8:30am-2:00pm*​


*Where: Dubai, UAE *
*When: April 28 - May 1, 2008, 8:30am-2:00pm*​


*Course 702- Introduction to Project Risk Management with Pertmaster Software, 3 Days- 15PDUs*
This course is aimed at those who wish to gain a good understanding of the scheduling and risk analysis capabilities of Pertmaster Project Risk. The course provides "hands-on" exercises for scheduling and quantitative risk analysis with Pertmaster.


read more about the Course...​


*Attending Fee: US$1295*​


*Where: Dubai - UAE *
*When: April 14-16, 2008, 8:30am-2:00pm*​


*Course 106-P - Primavera 6.0 - Advance Course - P, 3 Days- 15PDUs*
This three-day course provides in-depth project management training in Primavera's client/server-based solution. Building off skills learned in the basic course (102), the 106-P course covers advanced subjects such as earned value analysis; updating baselines; and top-down budgeting. Hands-on workshops enable students to apply skills learned throughout the course.


read more about the Course...​


*Attending Fee: US$1295*​


*Where: Dubai - UAE *
*When: April 20-22, 2008, 8:30am-2:00pm*​


*Course 106-R - Primavera 6.0 - Advance Course - R, 2 Days- 10PDUs*
This two-day course provides in-depth resource management training in Primavera's client/server-based solution.
Building off skills learned in the basic course (102), the 106-R course covers advanced topics in managing resource allocation, future-period bucket planning and resource leveling. Extended workshops at the end of each day provide an opportunity to apply new skills and functionality.


read more about the Course...​


*Attending Fee: US$895*​


*Where: Dubai - UAE *
*When: April 23-24, 2008, 8:30am-2:00pm*​


*Course 905 - Project Management Professional Certification Preparation Exam (PMP) - 35PDUs*
The Project Management Institute's Project Management Professional (PMP) certification is accepted worldwide as proof of project management experience and competency. Having a PMP certification proves that the candidate has an advanced level of experience and project management knowledge, as well as capability to study for and pass a rigorous examination. This seminar will teach the student the logistics of the examination, how to apply for it, how to prepare for it and how to pass the exam. The seminar will provide the basic knowledge required, and cover all the steps needed to pass the exam and attain the PMP certification. 


read more about the Course...​


*Attending Fee: US$1500*​


*Where: Muscat - Oman *
*When: April 19-23, 8:30am-4:30pm*​


*Where: Kuwait*
*When: April 26-30, 8:30am-4:30pm*​


*Where: Beirut - Lebanon *
*When: April 28-May 2, 8:30am-4:30pm*​




For training inquiries:
[email protected]
[email protected]
For other inquiries:
[email protected]
By Phone:​ 
+971 4 365 4850
+800 CMCS (2627) - Toll Free 

Register now*Certificate*



A certificate of completion will be issued to those who attend and complete the program. The 905, 954 and 904 course entitle delegates to 35 Professional Development Units (PDU) each, the 102 course entitle delegates to 19.5 Professional Development Units (PDU), the 108 and 106P course entitle delegates to 15 Professional Development Units (PDU) each, the 106R course entitle delegates to 10 Professional Development Units (PDU) required for the PMP Certification Exam. All of our Primavera training is provided by certified Primavera trainers and solution providers who are annually being trained and tested by Primavera Systems, Inc.




*ABOUT CMCS*

CMCS offers Project, Portfolio and Risk Management Information System solutions for the Engineering & Construction, Power, Energy & Process, IT & Telecommunication and Government sectors in the Middle East. In association with strategic partners 2GC, CMCS provides clients with solutions to map business strategies to programs and projects using the Balanced Scorecard framework. Our integrated solutions are based on state-of-the-art applications from Primavera Systems, Inc., Pertmaster Risk Management, RIB cost estimating and other products. CMCS Provides Organizational Maturity Assessments and Improvement Planning utilizing OPM3 ProductSuite via PMI Certified OPM3 Assessors and Consultants. As a certified reseller for Method 123 Project Management Methodology (MPMM), CMCS provides a cost-effective solution for building integrated project management methodologies. CMCS solutions include providing certified products training and accredited project management training. CMCS is a Registered Education Provider (REP) of Project Management Institute (PMI), Approved Education Provider (AEP) of American Association of Cost Engineers (AACE), Authorized Knowledge Provider (AKP) of Engineering Management Certification International (EMCI) and a Registered Provider of the Construction Specifications Institute- Construction Education Network (CSI-CEN). CMCS also offers PRINCE2™ and MSP™ accredited trainings in association with Maven Training. Please visitwww.cmcs.aefor more information







For Primavera Software Sales and Authorized Training and Services in Saudi Arabia, Please contact IPMS at www.ipms-sa.com​


----------



## Nsync (28 مارس 2008)

هل فيه كورس فى السعودية اختى الكريمة؟


----------



## ام نورا (29 مارس 2008)

For Primavera Software Sales and 
Authorized Training and Services in Saudi Arabia, Please contact IPMS 
at www.ipms-sa.com
اخي السائل اخر عبارة في النشرة والمدونة في ردي اعلاه 
توضح لك ان مبيعات السوفت وير للبرنامج
والتدريب المرخص عليه يتم عن طريق وكيلهم المدون موقعه الالكترونيwww.ipms-sa.com
ادخل وابحث تجد التفاصيل والكونتاكت ديتيلز وربنا يوفقك


----------



## Nsync (29 مارس 2008)

شكراً ليكى


----------



## mohamedomar2011 (8 مايو 2011)

*How to prepare Project Pla?*

كيفية عمل خطة للمشروع ؟​How to prepare Project Plan?​​وفقا لمنهجية  PMI –PMPخطة المشروع هي نتيجة أو مخرجات لمجموعة من العمليات  Processes تسمى عمليات تجهيز خطة المشروع المشروع وتصنف هذه العمليات إلى ثمانية مجموعات من العمليات وهذه المجموعات تسمى خطط فرعية  Subsidiaries Plan ولذلك فإن خطة المشروع هي عبارة عن ثمانية خطط فرعية على النحو التالي  :
*1- *خطة نطاق المشروع Project Scope Plan 
وهذه الخطة تحتوي على تحديد الأعمال التي سيتم القيام بها في المشروع وكذلك الأعمال التي لن يتم القيام بها وذلك بالتعاون مع أصحاب المصالح Stakeholders  و يتم عمل ذلك على الخطوات التالية :
· تجميع المتطلبات Collect Requirements
· تعريف النطاق Scope Definition
· عمل مخطط تجزئة العمل Create WBS

*2- *الخطة الزمنية Project Time Plan
وتحتوي على مجموعة العمليات الخاصة بتحديد أنشطة المشروع والعلاقات فيما بينها وتحديد الموارد المطلوبة لإنجازها من عمالة و مواد و معدات ... إلخ . كما يتم تحديد الوقت المحدد لإنجاز كل نشاط من الأنشطة و الوصول للجدول الزمني  Project Schedule و المسار الحرج للمشروع Critical Path. ويتم عمل ذلك على الخطوات التالية :
· تحديد الأنشطة Define Activities  
· تتابع الأنشطة Activity Sequence 
· تقدير موارد الأنشطة Estimate Activity Resources
· تقدير وقت الأنشطة Estimate Activity duration
· إنشاء الجدول الزمني Develop Project Schedule 

*3- *خطة تكاليف المشروع Project Cost Plan
وتتضمن تقدير التكاليف  Cost Estimationالخاصة بأنشطة المشروع من عمالة و مواد و معدات الخ ... كذلك عمل ميزانية المشروع متضمنة إحتياطي المخاطر  Contingency Reserveو إحتياطيات الإدارةManagement Reserve  ويتم عمل ذلك على الخطوات التالية :
· تقدير التكاليف Estimate Cost 
· عمل الميزانية Determine Budget

*4- *خطة جودة المشروع Project Quality Plan
وهي عمليات تخطيط الجودة المطلوبة للمنتج  Product Qualityو الجودة المطلوبة للمشروع لضمان تسليم منتجات المشروع على النحو الذي تم تحديدة مسبقاً في نطاق المشروع وفقاً للمتطلبات الأساسية للعملاء  و تتضمن التخطيط الخاص برقابة الجودة  Quality Controlو توكيد الجودة Quality Assurance 

*5- *خطة الموارد البشرية Human Resource Plan  
وهي الخطة المطلوبة للحصول على الموارد البشرية و تحديد الكفاءات المطلوبة للمشروع و تطوير وإدارة الموارد البشرية للحصول على منتجات المشروع   وتحقيق الإنسجام بين أفراد المشروع و إزالة المعوقات .

*6- *خطة إتصالات المشروع Project Communication Management  
وهي الخطة المسئولة عن وضع طرق الإتصالات بين فريق العمل و تحديد وتجميع المعلومات المطلوب تدفقها خلال المشروع و مصدرها و كيفية الحصول عليها كذلك تحتوي على تحديد أصحاب المصالح Stakeholders و تخطيط الإتصالات Communication Planning .

*7- *خطة مخاطر المشروع Project Risk Management 
وهي خطة تحديد المخاطر و تحليلها و تقييمها كذلك تحديد طريقة معالجة المخاطر أو التصدي لها وتشمل الإجراءات التالية :
· عمل خطة مخاطر المشروع Project Risk Plan 
· تحديد المخاطر Define Risks 
· التحليل الكمي للمخاطر Quantitative Risk Analysis 
· التحليل النوعي للمخاطر Qualitative Risk Analysis 
· خطة الإستجابة أو التعامل مع للمخاطر Risk Response Plan 

*8- *خطة المشتريات Procurement Management Plan
وهي عمليات تخطيط المشتريات من حيث حصر الموارد المشتراة  Purchasing Items و توثيق قرار الشراء أم الصنع  Make or Buy analysisوعمل نطاق المشريات  Procurement Statement Of Work و عمل العروض  Proposals  و تقييم العروض  Evaluation و إختيار أنسب مصادر التوريد 


وهذه لمحات سريعة عن كيفية إعداد خطة المشروع مع ملاحظة أن إعداد خطة المشروع ليست هي إدارة المشروع حيث أن إدارة المشروعات تمر بمراحل 
*· **مرحلة بدء المشروع **Project Initiation *
*· **مرحلة وضع خطة المشروع و التي تم عرضها **Project Planning*
*· **مرحلة تنفيذ المشروع** Project Execution *
*· **مرحلة المراقبة و التحكم في المشروع** Project Monitor & Control *
*· *مرحلة إغلاق المشروع Project Closure 
إعداد / محمد عمر – مدير مشروعات معتمد PMP 
ولمزيد من المعلومات حول وثائق و متطلبات التطبيق والتدريب على التطبيق يسعدني تلقي إستفساراتكم على البريد التالي 
[email protected]
Cell : 002-0112939400


مصر – السعودية – السودان – الكويت – البحرين – الإمارات العربية المتحدة – عمان – قطر 
القاهرة - الإسكندرية – شرم الشيخ – بورسعيد – أسيوط – المنصورة​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (13 مايو 2011)

اتمنى المزيد فى تلك الموضوع


----------



## himaelnady (14 مايو 2011)

محمد السواكنى قال:


> اتمنى المزيد فى تلك الموضوع


اضم صوتى الي مهندس محمد 
وبارك الله في الجميع


----------

